# Misfire at startup only Altima 95



## Papick (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello All,
here's my problem with my Altima 95, it started when the weather started getting cooler. In the morning when I first start the car, I feel some kind of misfireing, like one or 2 cylinders not working, everything goes to normal after a few minutes and once the engine is warmed up.
I started by changing the spark plugs, the wires, then the rotor and then distributor cap. The Car is still misfiring for the first few minutes, but runs well after, what else can it be, can it be the ignotion coil?
I am afraid I will end up in a continual loop of changing of parts until I find the problem.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Since you done 1/2 the tune up, replace the fuel and air filters as well, lastly, clean out the throttle body. Is the engine light on by any chance?


----------



## Papick (Sep 22, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Since you done 1/2 the tune up, replace the fuel and air filters as well, lastly, clean out the throttle body. Is the engine light on by any chance?


No engine light is on, now this does not answer my question, the ignition coil is another $140, I just dont want to keep changing parts until I find the problem, any way to pinpoint the problem???


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

My hunch is a vacuum leak, maybe an intake manifold gasket starting to fail...not sure though.

An ignition misfiring can sometimes be tracked by putting a timing light on one of the ignition wires and shooting the light on some dark object. You will see an erratic light output if the ignition for that cylinder is misfiring. You should do this test on all wires, one at a time.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

If your engine is running i'm going to put bets on its not the coil.

Londonderry is correct however that you really should change the fuel filter as it can cause problems if its clogged. 

You also run chances of a vacuum leak but i'm going to doubt it as you haven't mentioned any issues while actually driving the car.

What I suggest you do is go down to your local Autozone or Advance Auto and have them test your battery and your altenator (they do it for free). Cold weather causes batteries to have to work harder. If your battery has been getting weaker all summer the cold will cause it to start failing. When it starts getting really weak you will get a very slow start up. This will eventually lead to the dreaded clicking or just the click. But it will slow down first. If you are actually getting backfiring or serious misfiring. Then i'm not sure exactly what it would be. But its FREE to have your battery/altenator checked by the auto parts store and they SHOULD be able to do it in the car. Every once in a while the batteries are on the "maybe dead maybe not" line and they need to be brought inside for a more thorough test which will take an hour about. Just bear with it because it could help you find the problem with out costing you a dime.

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

The reason I didn't mention about a vacuum leak is because, he stated that the car runs fin after it warms up. Now if your car is idling bad regardless if its warmed up or not they you may have a vacuum leak. Though to check this is very eary, spray intak air cleaner around the intake manifold with the car running and up to normal temp. If the idle smooths out you have a gasket leak. 

where are you located at?

p.s. still at velcor jay?


----------



## Papick (Sep 22, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> The reason I didn't mention about a vacuum leak is because, he stated that the car runs fin after it warms up. Now if your car is idling bad regardless if its warmed up or not they you may have a vacuum leak. Though to check this is very eary, spray intak air cleaner around the intake manifold with the car running and up to normal temp. If the idle smooths out you have a gasket leak.
> 
> where are you located at?
> 
> p.s. still at velcor jay?



The car runs fine once it is warmed up, it is mostly after an overnight soak that I have this problem. Onec the engine warms up I can rev it and it runs smoothly, it's only the fisrt few minues that I experience this problem.
I am located in Montreal Canada, not sure what you meant by Velcor Jay??????
Oh another thing I called up Nissan for a replacement coil, they asked me if it is mitsubishi or Hansin???
What the heck, I dunno!!!! I popped the hood and dismantled the coil, all I could see is a bunch of numbers and the Logo of Hitachi.
But again as someone mentioned earlier, I am not sure it is the coil.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, its pretty much as they stated. They apparently had two different manufacturers of ignition coils that year. I didn't know that but they should be able to give you the descriptions to figure out which one would be which. 

The only thing I can think of is maybe there is some moisture getting in under the cap. And its causing misfires until the moisture evaporates. *shrug* its a long shot, I know the cap is new so it probably isn't cracked, but I would double check to make sure that it is seated properly.

As for "Velcor Jay"...

My real name is Jay. And I work for Velcro USA INC. Which I still do work there. No luck so far on a new job. And I kinda have to sit tight with the new car and all. I don't want to miss any payments on it.

But to avoid hijacking this thread :-D 

I'm a bit stumped as to what might be causing this. I would check your computer for codes. There are half a dozen threads on this forum describing how to do it. It'll save you the trip to Autozone or Advance... if you even have one. There might be something your computer could tell you. 

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

It sounds like condensation is building up somewhere. I would suggest that you allow the car to sit all night during a weekend. Then early in the morning pop the hood and remove the distributor cap and see if any water is present. If so that you don't have a tight seal. 

I'm experiencing the same problem, but I haven't had a chance to trouble shoot this


----------

